# 1 year baby ate half-cooked chicken



## prone_to_wander (Jun 29, 2009)

I was sharing my chicken and avocado salad with my baby at a restaurant. We ate most of it until I noticed that a bit of the chicken was raw!!! What should I do?!? Can I give him grapefruit seed extract? I am completely freaking out. I'm going to give him some probiotics.


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

When I read the title of your thread, I thought you were concerned because your baby ate half of a cooked chicken...I was coming to commiserate that my 2 y.o. will eat 2 steaks in a sitting.

I have no advice about the raw chicken. If it were my kid, I would try watchful waiting (and maybe a call to the nurses line if you have access to one just to be sure you know the signs of salmonella, etc.).


----------



## prone_to_wander (Jun 29, 2009)

haha. oh dear. I've changed the title to better reflect my issues. I wish my kid would eat more...perhaps not 2 steaks worth, but still...


----------



## K1329 (Apr 6, 2009)

My infant was exposed to raw chicken and did develop samonella.








Per our ped, for individuals over 6 mos. of age, you just let it run it's course and push fluids to avoid dehydration. Our dd was really sick for a week, but, recovered fully & is now a healthy 7 yo.
I hope your lo is spared and develops no symptoms! Good luck!


----------

